# Selling my Tank



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Please contact me offline if you are interested. I have only used the tank a few times. So basically like brand new. 
Our family is going through some very unexpected difficulties and I have decided to part with my tank. email me


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that you're having difficulties - I hope they end quickly!

If anyone is thinking of buying a tank, it is a wonderful piece of equipment. Very well made and will last for years. We had one custom made and absolutely love it! 

PJ


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

I sent you an email.
Terri


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

Super piece of equipment...wrong wire spacing to match what I have but good luck with this!


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

More info~ This is the commercial grade, with 1 1/4inch spacing. Bought April 2010, used maybe 4 times?


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

I guess I'll address this here......Our family is in the middle of something I just can't even begin to explain, and raising money is all I have time for. I realize the tank is $267 new on the website. But if anyone has ordered one you know that they charge more to make it specialized at 1 1/4 inch, then there is also shipping added as well. Plus it does take awhile to get it made for you, so you have a waiting period. With mine I will ship it the same day I receive payment. I have honestly used it 4 times maybe. So I in our desperate need right now have to sell it. I would like to get $300 shipped to you. That means I pay shipping(unless of course you are somewhere around the world) If that just seems way too unreasonable...........then make me a FAIR offer.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone who responded. The tank has been sold! Thanks


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I received my tank today and I was impressed. Spotless, packed well and it is 1 1/4" just like I wanted. Cut two logs with it and it has a place of honor next to my FO pantry. Course when I drove up there was a Pampers box sitting on my porch and I thought someone had dropped off a case of pampers at the wrong house. :rofl
I am sorry you had to give up your tank but it has a good home and will be used a lot.


----------

